# Suche ältere Spiele



## Shanya (24. Oktober 2010)

*Suche ältere Spiele*

Ich suche Ältere Spiele, die auf win 95/98 bzw eventuel auch auf win 2000 Laufen.   Würde mich freuen antworten zu bekommen


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ältere Spiele*

Das ist natürlich ein schwere Aufgabe - was für technische Daten hat der PC denn sonst noch? Hast Du ein bestimmtes Genre, welches Du bevorzugst? Allgemein wirst Du da wohl eh nur noch was finden, was man auf den Gebrauchtmarkt suchen muss.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ältere Spiele*

Wenn du Adventures magst, hol dir *Baphomets Fluch*. *
Sollte auf so einem alten Teil gut laufen.


----------



## Keil (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ältere Spiele*

RollerCoaster Tycoon 1 & 2


----------



## rex5000 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ältere Spiele*

half life


----------



## Crysisheld (3. November 2010)

*AW: Suche ältere Spiele*

Road Rash


----------



## Exar-K (4. November 2010)

*AW: Suche ältere Spiele*

Blade Runner, Starcraft, Age of Empires 2


----------



## drlovejoy (10. November 2010)

*AW: Suche ältere Spiele*

Falls du noch auf der suche bist . 



Command and Conquer Teil 1                                           Teberium Konflikt
Command and Conquer Mission CD                                 Der Ausnahme Zustand 
Command and Conquer Teil 2                                           Alarm Stufe Rot
Command and Conquer Mission CD                                  Gegenangriff
Command and Conquer Generäle Deluxe Edition 
Das Schwarze Auge                                                                      Die Schicksalsklinge 
Das Schwarze Auge                                                                       Schatten über Riva 
Star Trek                                                                                            25 th Anniversary
Star Trek                                                                                           The Next Generation
Star Trek                                                                                            Generations 
Star Trek                                                                                            Star Fleet Command 
Star Trek                                                                                            New Worlds 
Star Trek                                                                                            Away Team 
Wing Commander                                                                         Teil 1     3,5 Zoll disk 
Wing Commander                                                                         Teil 2      3,5 Zoll disk 
Wing Commander CD version                                                  Teil 1 und 2 inclusive mission cd´s
Wing Commander                                                                         Teil 3
Wing Commander                                                                         Teil 4
Wing Commander                                                                         Teil 5
Wing Commander                                                                         Armada     3,5 zoll disk
Wing Commander                                                                         Academy  3,5 zoll disk version mit anleitung ohne Karton 
Wing Commander                                                                         Privateer 
Bermuda Syndrome 
Diablo 1   Demo version 2 level im Original Karton
Diablo  2     
War Wind CD Version 
The Terminator                                                                              Future Shock CD version 
War Craft 2                                                                                       Tides of Darkness Exclusive Version 
Conquest of the New World                                                     CD Version 
Dawn Patrol Head to  Head                                                       CD Version
Gunship 2000                                                                                  5   ¼ Zoll disk


----------

